# I want one of THESE!



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

The new Moller Skycar! Check them out!

http://www.moller.com/

I want the M400.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

WHAT A TRIP - Remember the marionette show "Supercar?"


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh yeah! It would be cool if the idea comes to fruition.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 21, 2005)

Hooooooo, baby! Do they make trucks?


----------



## trackend (Apr 22, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> WHAT A TRIP - Remember the marionette show "Supercar?"


Damn right Fly it was my favourite kids show


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2005)

It kind of reminded me of the jetsons as well.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

trackend said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > WHAT A TRIP - Remember the marionette show "Supercar?"
> ...



LOVED ALL OF THOSE - FIREBALL XL-5 WAS MY FAV!


----------



## trackend (Apr 22, 2005)

That was with Robbie the("on our way home") robot and Professor Pop-kiss wasn't it? what was the name of that nutty honk honk creature that used to travel with them?.
They must have had one bleeding great pile of rocket sledges in that jungle Fly they lost one every time XL5 took off


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

Rigt on! I loved the inital "BANG" the rocket made when they fired the rockets, especially drifting in space!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 22, 2005)

Never heard of any of these!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 22, 2005)

Me either, but I like that Space City poster.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2005)

They used to play Fireball XL-5 in England when I was over there. I remember watching it in the dayroom with the other guys on saturday mornings while we were all nursing hangovers.


----------



## trackend (Apr 22, 2005)

If you ever watch any of the Gerry Anderson puppet shows Fly look at the mics the characters use, they made them out of hi fi 5 pin din plugs soon as you see one it throws the scale of everything out very weird.
I found this Fly with some original black and white TV pictures
http://www.chuckfoster.com/xl5/


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 22, 2005)

Ah Thunderbirds! now that was a quality show!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

Love the closing Fireball XL-5 theme. I had it on a CD and would play it while I was flying around in my C-150, which just happens to have flames on it!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

Wildcat said:


> Ah Thunderbirds! now that was a quality show!



That was my #2 - Loved the uniforms, but who names their kid VIRGIL?


----------



## trackend (Apr 22, 2005)

A lot of the stuff that Gerry Anderson used in Thunderbirds Wildcat came from XL5 like the idea for the hover bikes and the Hood although his name was'nt that in XL5 also he developed the pyrotechnics on XL5


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 22, 2005)

Well Fly, lets not forget about Virgil I. "Gus" Grissom.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey remeber the "Right Stuff"? *"My name is Gus! Don't call me by that other name!"*


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes the pyrotechnics was always a highlight of each Thunderbirds episode. You could always guarantee something was going to get blown up in a most spectacular fashion.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 22, 2005)

Great movie (The Right Stuff)! I love how the actual Chuck Yeager cameoed as the janitor in the officer's club.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

He also did some bartending - had the scene when he walks and says "Ya all want some whisky."


----------



## trackend (Apr 22, 2005)

I never knew that Skim Fly, I've got it on DVD so I shall have a look.
I also agree its a brilliant film the use of locust sounds to depict the media swarming all over the place was a master stroke. its my favorite docu-drama space movie I rate it a lot higher than Apollo 13.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

I lived in the Antelope Valley (the area around Edwards) for 15 years, a magnificent place for aviation. It looks like a hell hole, but the ugliness of a baron desert is quick eclipsed by the thunder of a jet going overhead. F-15s, 16s, 117s, 22s, B-1s, B-2s, C-130s, C-17s, P-3s, and other neat stuff is seen on a daily basis. Had a good time while I was there and met a lot of neat folks!


----------



## trackend (Apr 22, 2005)

Sounds great Fly, my biggest gripe about the UK is no room too breath my home island is 3 X 2 miles and 40,000 live on it and theres only 2 access roads thats one of the reasons I like going abroad for my holidays.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

Gosh - I don't blame you, seems very confining!


----------



## Crippen (Apr 22, 2005)

what do I want....ummm! let me think?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2005)

me??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey Cripps, lanc likes it when you grapple his knees...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 26, 2005)

yeah, just like CC does to me 

ha you see, back fired didn't it!!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 26, 2005)

Ok, this is getting worrying...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 27, 2005)

you mean it's only just now got worrying


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey, its the 21st century


----------

